# Scout snipers (space marine)



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

How do scout snipers do? what size squad is best used for them?


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

don't see how they're horrible. bit expensive i think but make good near side objective holders especially with a techmarine or master of the forge running around and them taking cover in a bolstered piece of terrain, can get down to a 2+ cover save then


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Park them in cover with cloaks and a hellfire heavy bolter and a MotF w/ conversion beamer and they're golden. Solid home objective holders.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to futhermucking love sniper rifles. Now, I just love them. Scouts with SRs are very good simply because of their potential to completely halt an enemy squad's movement for a single turn. Also, they occasionally kill something too. Nowadays, scouts do much better with hellfire bolters, which just flies against the whole "stealth" thing...IMHO.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

A ten men scout squad with sniper rifles and missile launcher is
a good combination or a heavy bolter with hellfire shells.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I normally have 1 scout squad in my army.

1 x Telion (this guy is stunningly awesome for his points)
3 x Sniper Rifle
1 x Heavy Bolter (Telion's ability to give this guy his BS is uber)

5 x Bolt Pistol / CCW

Combat Squad the bolter guys and outflank with them. Tends to work fairly well. Telion sits at the back and helps pin down enemy troops, pick off annoying weapons / characters. The outflank guys make a nice little squad for grabbing midfield objectives.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm SO glad I have so many flamers in my army.. they work wonders against scouts.. expecially heavy ones with AP4


----------

